# Solved: Getting virus alert



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Since two days, Avast has been catching a virus on my PC. Happens when i try to open any site. It pops up the alert window and shows this about the virus:
Malware Name: HTML:Script-inf
Malware Type: Virus/Worm


When that happens, it happens on every site that i try to open, not related to any particular site. Avast says to abort the connection, and then i cant open the site, once the connection is aborted.


Then i give up, and i do some other things on my PC. After sometime, if i try to open the sites, then they open properly, without any alert.


I have ran scans in safe mode(turning off system restore) with Avast, Sypware Doctor Starter Edition, SuperAntispyware and Spyware Terminator.
The first time, Spyware Doctor caught trojan.downloader in Program Files\Messenger\messenger.dll file.



After that, nothing in any scans.


HiJackThis also dosent show anything suspectful.


Just ran combofix too. It deleted a file:
C:\windows\AppPatch\AcXtrnel.sdb


After running combofix, Avast had again given me the alert about virus, when i tried to browse the net again. Then after waiting for sometime again, i was able to browse the net.


Any idea whats it about?


----------



## othonmoraes (Nov 27, 2008)

I got the same problem than you, but avast, agv norton anti virus dont solve this problem, but I got a solution to myselft, its no "kill" this virus but now I can user internet without any problem,

Just block de access do a website: http://u.cruze3.cn in you browser, cuz this **** one, create a cookie that do this mess in your computer, I know its not really dont solve the problem but you can use you pc until some antivirus kill this ****!

PS.: Forgive my terrible english, cuz I am from Brazil its not my mother language, but I am trying to help you

Othon Moraes - Brazil
[email protected]


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the reply. Yeah, i suspected this site was the culprit. I blocked it in hosts file. I have had problems with some chinese sites lately.

Thanks again


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

I think i will mark this thread as solved. Havent got any more alerts since yesterday.


----------

